# I love writing songs.



## strebe (May 24, 2018)

I love writing songs and posting them on websites. I am wanting to write for other artist but don't know how to put the notes together.


----------



## norwegen (May 24, 2018)

Everyone has his own way.  I think the best way is to start with a lyric sheet.

Two or three chords and a rough sketch of the lyrics first, then edit and fine-tune as you practice the song.


----------



## strebe (May 24, 2018)

I am going to write songs as poems that helps me feel better.


----------

